
Samsung Wins $6.6B 5G Verizon Deal as Huawei Stumbles - animationwill
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-07/samsung-wins-6-6-billion-5g-verizon-deal-while-huawei-struggles
======
neonate
[https://archive.is/SJ6uk](https://archive.is/SJ6uk)

